# Hickory Smoked Pork Belly with Crispy Skin



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This belly was salted and set in the fridge to dry 72+ hours before smoking.









12 hours before smoking it was dry brined, and 4 hours beforehand it was injected with a brine solution.


















Went in the smoker over hickory at 350° and I'll give it about 2 hours of smoke.
Then it'll be moved in to a 475°-500° oven to crisp the skin.

Out of the Smoker


















Out of the Oven, Crispy Chicharrone!


















Sauced and Back Into the Oven









And the Finale

Okay, this was the best PB I've ever cooked.
Better than the best Burnt Ends, just incredible.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks awesome! I call pork belly BBQ candy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeee! My arteries got clogged a tad just checking out the post!!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you need a big ol pot of pintos with that.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> you need a big ol pot of pintos with that.


I was thinking more of a big old bowl of vinegar based coleslaw.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've said it before, but I sure enjoy your food posts. Thanks for taking the time to document and share your kitchen adventures


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great !


----------

